# Anyone who didn't get their seeds...



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

This is a confession! The cone flower seeds you sent me last year are still in the freezer. 

My elevator (mind) gets stuck in the basement quite often.Maybe next year in early spring I can remember. Thanks for being so generous .


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

swabby said:


> This is a confession! The cone flower seeds you sent me last year are still in the freezer.


 No confessions are necessary with me. Once they are in the mail, they are yours to do with as you please.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

thankyou for the seeds. Do you recommend keeping them in the freezer?


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

In Montana, you probably don't *need* to keep them in the freezer.

Joking aside, I don't keep any seeds in the freezer- maybe I should and just don't know it.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

dragonfly said:


> If anyone who asked for seeds, has not received them within 2 weeks, please let me know. One of our members didn't get some that I sent over a week ago- not surprising with the way the PO seems to be getting slack these days.
> Anyway, just wanted to let everyone who has requested seeds know that I sent them and I need to know if there are other lost packages out there.


I got mine 2day thank you very very much:}:} I'm sure the girls will just love them:}:}


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I keep left over and extra seed in the freezer. I have had things bloom after 3 years in the cold. Things I kept at room temp did not always bloom after only 1 year. Any botanists or horticulturists care to opine?

Summer


----------

